# New Projects ....



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Project 1..
So we got 35 gl /hex from kat thanks we are excited .
Going to paint julies room and then start .
We want to put some shelves in it for kid bubblers and was woundering is silicon good enough ?
Thinking about planted but may get some nice fancy fake plants and mix so I dont need another Co2.
We want to put endlers in and was woundering what could we put in with them?


Project 2....
I have picked a new tank for the zebras 37 gl long and picked a very nice stand .
I will also grab a 2217 (think thats the number )
and some elite underwater filters .
We are going to make as many levels as we can with kat's slate caves and then lots of wood.
We will use superbac for freshwater cycling and then throw in a bunch cherry shrimp !


cant wait to get started but cant tonight as its waterchange night and I will be busy with that .
any advice would be great !


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

For the hex keep in mind that because it is so tall with very little surface area you need to have really intense lighting to keep most live plants. Probably around 10wpg for real good growth. There are lots of really nice fake ones though and you can make a great display in a hex with them. I did it once and it looked amazing but I had to tear it apart eventually because I was constantly chasing after fish in there and destroying it anyways. A good mix of tall, medium and short fake plants as well as some rocks and driftwood can make a real nice display. I do have a really nice 25 gal hex I setup in my mother's office for her that has fake plants, rocks and driftwood. I'll take a pic if you're interested.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

It would be great,if you could do that thanks~

Well .... It looks like these are on hold for a week or so for painting .
grrrr and hubby wont help so I need to paint julie's room then hire painters to come paint the rest of the apartment .
I just dont want anyone in her room and julie and I are going to do it together ..........should be interesting lol 

Im just hoping I dont have to move any tanks eeeeek


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We are still in the thinking stage but I think I have some great ideas .
as well as shelves ..... We were thinking its so deep and would be hard to clean gravel ... Im thinking of getting those different colored glass oval shapes things people use in betta glasses ,,,, and glue them on the bottom then shine a light from the bottom up (a flood light) that way no need for light on the top .
and when the light shines through different colors will reflect through the tank ,,, b4 We glue them we will try it out ! remember its for a kids room !
I just cant wait to get her room done to get started!!!


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey blossom good luck with that! That's an excellent idea i think with the whole light coming from the bottom. And when it reflects off all those different colors it's gonna make your daughters room look like a disco! Who doesn't like the disco?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks , I am looking for something fun!
We have the xmass lights in her room now for a fun bedtime .
But with the new funatuire it wont match (it dont match now lol)
I will post step by step when we start!!
hopefully I can at least test my theory next week

Im also trying to figure out which pleco would best suite this tank without eating my endlers ROLMAO who would guess that lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well hopefully next week I can start the tank !
actually both tanks ....
thursday I will pick out some glass peices ,friday im picking up the canister and various other things for it and saturday when we get paint , We shall grab a flood light.
Anyone know about flood lights ? they must be weather resistant in case we have a flood? (lol).
depending on how long it takes for the room to air out and no paint smell .....I hope to start earily in the week .
Hopefully grab all the caves on sunday!! then start cycling the 37 gl


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd say if you put any light under the tank, you want adequate air flow through the light/bulb so it doesn't heat your tank up excessively. You might want to consider lighting from the back, bottom instead of from under the tank.

Most lights radiate heat, and the hot air travels up.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im sure they have created an energy efficient light by now for flood lights,that creates min heat ... If not I can swap the bulb for an energy efficient one .
And they dont get hot this I know we use them.
The back is mirror so thats out .
The top is plexi glass and im afraid the cats may jump up


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Who uses sponge filters ?
I would like to grab some to put in the zebra tank and am just woundering do they work well ?
and which is the best to get ?
How often do the sponges need replacement or can they be washed ?
I have never used these b4 , do you turn them off when you feed the tank ?
Im thinking they are used to keep the bottom clean and would also be good in the 35 gl hex as it will be hard to reach the bottom .

I would also be running canisters on these tanks .
Any info would be great b4 I buy them ....
I was thinking something like this

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1379360/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter5


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I got an sponge filter and I will test it in one my 3.5 gl tanks b4 I get them for the other tanks lol 
everyone is driving me nutty this week with all your deals I cant pass up to fill the 2 tanks !
Tomorrow I will have almost everything I need and no time to start them .
Hopefully I will get the painting done this weekend and start on the 35 gl hex .....next weekend I shall hope to start the 37 gl zebra tank ...just waiting on caves!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I did buy a sponge filter .....it does help with clearer water but it sounds like boiling water so I think this is out of the question lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you don't like bloop bloop bloop?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOLOLO .... thats funny ....no its like a tap on drip mode lol
I shall set the new canister on the 12 gl tomorrow after my trip to big als for some sponges to cover intakes and new Hob for the QT .
We have fish now for the 35 gl ....so now I am being rushed to get that project started ..... ,I wanted to do endlers in there but ....(may have to get another 12 gl for them shhhh hubby might hear )
Oh what beautifull fish we have for the 35 gl !
rasboras neons and strange fish ....now to look for odff the wall snails!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You sound like you have a well developed case of MTS. want some platy?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ROLMAO .....I would butttt .......I not fancy many fish ......plecs neons endlers snails and more plecs Lmao 
pm sent .
I almost grabbed some your food at the store but right now I have no use for it so I took a pass on it ..When I mate my bettas good to know I can get it here 
omg got to get hubby to hospital ... he got cig ash in his eye after work and cant see grrrrrr
he is procrastinating right now and not listenting to me


----------

